# Ugh...



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I accidentally bought pumpkin treats with WHEAT as the first ingredient. And, the store doesn't allow refunds! I thought they were just dried pumpkin slices. Boo to me for assuming.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> I accidentally bought pumpkin treats with WHEAT as the first ingredient. And, the store doesn't allow refunds! I thought they were just dried pumpkin slices. Boo to me for assuming.


that sucks! what you going to do with them? i baught roxi some treats the other day and it was lik 79% animal extract i was like ewww i didnt realise till i got home


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

codyann said:


> that sucks! what you going to do with them? i baught roxi some treats the other day and it was lik 79% animal extract i was like ewww i didnt realise till i got home


I'll donate them to the SPCA.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That sucks! I watch labels extra careful now since hubby can't have any grains, before I didn't really watch too closely on dog treat labels except for chicken & beef since Zoey's allergic to those in processed form. But I watch them pretty darn close now.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> That sucks! I watch labels extra careful now since hubby can't have any grains, before I didn't really watch too closely on dog treat labels except for chicken & beef since Zoey's allergic to those in processed form. But I watch them pretty darn close now.


I usually do too! 

I was holding Daisy and the free bag of Fromm's. The front of the bag said 100% organic pumpkin made in USA so I assumed that pumpkin was the only ingredient. I know better  At least they were only $6 instead of the really expensive ones!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was also going to say donate them.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually think we're going to keep them.

They smell so good! I just won't be giving them to Lily. My husband ate one (I know) and said they tasted good too :coolwink:


----------

